# Supersonic - talk to me lol.



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

https://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/supersonic-nano-hybrid-si02-paint-coating.html

Can anyone shed any info on this type of product.

Nano Hybric coating sealant?what the heck??

I would like to know more about this type of product and any info would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello

Get same level of protection and save a few quid by buying this instead:

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/paint-care/expression-si02-detail-spray


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Zebra said:


> Hello
> 
> Get same level of protection and save a few quid by buying this instead:
> 
> http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/paint-care/expression-si02-detail-spray


ok thanks for the other suggestion but im just wondering what is this nano sealant hybrid stuff? :S


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like CarPro Reload with added BS Spray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe have a look at Car Plan Super Gloss if you're wanting months of protection?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ok guys thanks again for suggestions but i dont want to get sidetracked with a million other products and recomendations. Im just looking for information so i can get a better understanding on the type of product and what they provide etc as ive never looked into this hybrid stuff.

thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

From what I can see, "hybrid" is the term manufacturers tend to use when they don't have an easy product category to drop something into, OR when the product might fall into an already crowded category (like "paint sealant") so they want to make the point that it's not like all those other boring non-hybrid sealants :lol:

Ultimately there's an enormous number of ways to combine different sorts of chemistry to produce a layer of something that will stick to your paint and protect it. As product chemists come up with new formulations, the marketing departments need to come up with new ways to sell them.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

steelghost said:


> From what I can see, "hybrid" is the term manufacturers tend to use when they don't have an easy product category to drop something into, OR when the product might fall into an already crowded category (like "paint sealant") so they want to make the point that it's not like all those other boring non-hybrid sealants :lol:
> 
> Ultimately there's an enormous number of ways to combine different sorts of chemistry to produce a layer of something that will stick to your paint and protect it. As product chemists come up with new formulations, the marketing departments need to come up with new ways to sell them.


ok thats a very good explanation thank you..

in basic summary what are the pros and cons of this product/type of product?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mr.t said:


> ok thats a very good explanation thank you..
> 
> in basic summary what are the pros and cons of this product/type of product?


Well, in this context "this type of product" tends to mean anything where they've got some new chemistry or formulation they're trying to sell you. So this is genuinely an area of product innovation, so products like this really could be the "next big thing". However the best formulations and ways to use new chemistries won't necessarily been well understood, and therefore such new products may not be any better than (or even as good as) what you were using already.

For instance over the last few years we've seen the rise of the spray on, rinse off "SiO2" based sealants like Gyeon Wet Coat, etc etc, plus other silicon based compounds being introduced into waxes, quick detailing sprays, sealants and even shampoos. Have any of these really revolutionised detailing? Not really - although they can be helpful in certain scenarios.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

All these fancy terms just means that the marketing people have come up with a new way to milk the detailing cow :lol:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

cargainz said:


> All these fancy terms just means that the marketing people have come up with a new way to milk the detailing cow :lol:


Just spilled my beer laughing!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

After a good few years of ceramic coatings that have been proven to work the "Si02" bandwagon is now at full speed in confusing consumers into the next generation of sealants, quick detailers etc... Longevity claims will be about as accurate as North Korea's ballistic missiles. All hype and no trousers will be the case with most of these products. A select few will be the exception to the rule!!! Disappointment will be the rule of thumb with these products on the whole. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering if all commenting have used it, I assume not which is exactly what I hate about forums, opinions based on nothing👎


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been doing some testing on ceramic infused waxes

Jayswax
Shield of dreams
Nanowax

And final one will be OCD, then a big single panel test with write up.

I tend to think as suggested above hybrid is often used as loose term for 'new' or 'different' I think the nano si02 ceramic bunch do bring new things to the party. I looked at sonic as well as I'm sucker for spray and wipe, not took plunge yet but am going to buy the qds to match the waxes and do extended tests. So my daily has bonnet of jays, roof of nanowax, drivers side of shield of dreams and rear of tonyin passenger side OCD divergence.

The whole car has had single stage machine polish orang hex logic and prima swirl cleans up.

Bonnet jayswax



















Roof Wowos nanocoat

More to follow


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

msb said:


> Just wondering if all commenting have used it, I assume not which is exactly what I hate about forums, opinions based on nothing


They make extraordinary claims of their sealant (that it will last a minimum of 12 months if correctly applied) and for me, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The marketing copy on the website hasn't been proof read or even spell checked - it's just repeating the same buzzwords over and over.

The problem being, such claims and hyperbolic language are not uncommon in this industry and as such I think it's wise to be sceptical until credible evidence presents itself.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

msb said:


> Just wondering if all commenting have used it, I assume not which is exactly what I hate about forums, opinions based on nothing&#55357;&#56398;


Funnily enough I've been testing ceramic waxes for the past 10 months including Siramik 6225, Wax Planet Sheild of Dreams, Infinity Wax Glass Canopy, Wax Addict Vortex. Before this I am and still am a big advocate of ceramic coatings and will champion PolishAngel Cosmic V2, Kamikaze coatings and several others. I am more than aware of the chemistry and testing that goes into these products. My point being the current offerings of the magical Si02 products are frankly on the whole a big con and I do know in the main what constitutes their formulation bud! :wave:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

steelghost said:


> They make extraordinary claims of their sealant (that it will last a minimum of 12 months if correctly applied) and for me, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The marketing copy on the website hasn't been proof read or even spell checked - it's just repeating the same buzzwords over and over.
> 
> The problem being, such claims and hyperbolic language are not uncommon in this industry and as such I think it's wise to be sceptical until credible evidence presents itself.


I too noticed the typos on their website and the 12 month claim. £60 is a lot to pay and I couldn't see any user reviews backing up the stated durability. If your going to milk the cow, make sure it can swallow the hype.
BSD can be upsold for up to £30 by the Sonax people but they haven't done that, instead its available at half the price of regular QD (£15).


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

steelghost said:


> They make extraordinary claims of their sealant (that it will last a minimum of 12 months if correctly applied) and for me, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The marketing copy on the website hasn't been proof read or even spell checked - it's just repeating the same buzzwords over and over.
> 
> The problem being, such claims and hyperbolic language are not uncommon in this industry and as such I think it's wise to be sceptical until credible evidence presents itself.


Autobrite Direct seems to be active on facebook and also having their own discussion group. If you go there, you will find more than handful Sonic spray works. They were selling for mere 25pounds at the Waxstock as special introductory price. 
As always, preparing for perfect bare paint is rule of thumb and I think these type of ceramic spray coating may actually be good to have it as base for better protection before putting on waxes and such. 
Also as long as you don't have high expectation based on marketing hypes, you should be ok with such products.

Shoot... I am going to their site to order myself one as I am a very curious being. :lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

msb said:


> Just wondering if all commenting have used it, I assume not which is exactly what I hate about forums, opinions based on nothing


Comments are based on previous experience with AB over 10 years. Their shoddy description doesn't help their case either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

mrbig1 said:


> Also as long as you don't have high expectation based on marketing hypes, you should be ok with such products.


I would expect it to work as described. When it doesn't, I also expect them to make it your problem not theirs.

Yes, you should try it for yourself and report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mrbig1 said:


> Autobrite Direct seems to be active on facebook and also having their own discussion group. If you go there, you will find more than handful Sonic spray works. They were selling for mere 25pounds at the Waxstock as special introductory price.
> As always, preparing for perfect bare paint is rule of thumb and I think these type of ceramic spray coating may actually be good to have it as base for better protection before putting on waxes and such.
> Also as long as you don't have high expectation based on marketing hypes, you should be ok with such products.
> 
> Shoot... I am going to their site to order myself one as I am a very curious being. :lol:


If they've made a "spray and wipe" sealant that will easily last a year on a car that is actually driven outside, then I take my (theoretical) hat off to them - if that requires proper paint prep ie decontamination and degreasing, that's fine. But as tosh says, if they say it will last at least a year, it should do that. And my guess is, it probably won't. I'm more than happy to be shown to be wrong about this, but I'm not spending £50+ to find out for myself.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Is "Hybric" a real word or just an invented marketing term? 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Basically, any manufacturer can slap sio2 on something and sell their product as a nanocoat/nanotech. It's marketing waffle. It's just like the PTFE wax blend comedy from a few years back, only now it seems more widespread. You have various waxes, spray sealants and even QDs that are claimed to have a magical ingredient call sio2. 

You don't see Bilt Hamber, Autoglym, Angelwax and other top manufacturers (who do actually make their own products) claiming their product is wonderful because of sio2 additives. Sure, they probably contain some variant of it, as do many detailing products. 

Fraser (Wowos) explained it to me last year. Some of his waxes ,and two of Angelwaxes, do actually contain ingredients used in coatings. 

I'll bet £50 that this product in question is just as ridiculous as Meguiars comedy 1 year durability sealant from a while back.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Is "Hybric" a real word or just an invented marketing term?


Given that "D" and "C" are right next to each other on a normal QWERTY keyboard, I suspect it's just a typo :lol: (hence me saying that it didn't look like their marketing copy was proofread or even spellchecked)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Basically, any manufacturer can slap sio2 on something and sell their product as a nanocoat/nanotech.


This is so true.

Given that the scientific meaning of the word "Nano" is simply to denote a reduction factor of "one billionth", and that detailing companies have now embraced (!) the word Nano to denote stuff happening at a molecular level......then truthfully you could say that any product you apply to any surface does * something * at a molecular level and, therefore, has "Nano" properties.

So i could, quite truthfully, state: "_I used Autoglym Nanotech QD this morning to remove some Nanobonded Bird Poop off my car_".

To put all this into a bit of perspective, if you take typical paint depth to be 100 microns, then that equals just 1/10 of one millimetre or about the same thickness as one single, thick human hair.

That same single human hair of 100 micron thickness would equal 100000 Nanometres.

So I would want to see plenty of evidence from a "manufacturer" that they had spent the time and effort to actually research and * prove * that their product was doing something both unique and useful down at those tiny, tiny, tiny, tiny levels.

I would put more faith into a less scientific approach of carefully cleaning and polishing before applying any proposed long-term coating, to give it the best chance of actually reaching and bonding to that paint.

Otherwise, your "NanoTech" coating is, most likely, going to sit on top of a "Micro" coat of baked on road dirt and old wax, which means it will peel off much sooner than it would on a laboratory test panel.

Meh ! :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> Is "Hybric" a real word or just an invented marketing term?


"Hybric" is as real as "hydrophoicity". :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

cargainz said:


> "Hybric" is as real as "hydrophoicity".


Hydrofandabbidozy

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

msb said:


> Just wondering if all commenting have used it, I assume not which is exactly what I hate about forums, opinions based on nothing


Why would I spend my £60 on something

* without reviews
* where they cannot even proof read the marketing blurb
* worded in a way that I'm not comfortable with?

No one is complaining about SuperGloss 12 month durability claim because it only costs £6 to £8 and based on user reviews has good feedback.


----------

